# Usernames on AAM



## STEINER (21 Oct 2013)

There are some cool anonymous usernames on AAM. Why did people pick their unique username?

Mine is from the Steiner character in the Sam Peckinpah WW2 movie "Cross of Iron".


----------



## vandriver (21 Oct 2013)

Mine reflected my job(before the recession put paid to that!)


----------



## Purple (21 Oct 2013)

I couldn't think of anything good at the time. I think I saw something purple or something.


----------



## oldtimer (21 Oct 2013)

mine is self explanatory


----------



## Joe_90 (21 Oct 2013)

Joe90 was taken.
Joe


----------



## Betsy Og (21 Oct 2013)

Combination of a backpacker car name (Betsy) and the wish to Oirish it up a bit (Og). Some people assume I'm female ..... no, still ...errr....hanging in there. Still though, does anyone really know a "Betsy" who is overground/still with us/alive??

Not my finest moment but we'll struggle on at this stage.


----------



## mandelbrot (21 Oct 2013)

I was watching a documentary, and was very impressed with Mandelbrot's work. Zzzzzzz...


----------



## Black Sheep (22 Oct 2013)

I think mine is self explanatory also


----------



## PaddyW (22 Oct 2013)

I am PaddyW!


----------



## wednesday (22 Oct 2013)

Day of the week I was born


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Oct 2013)

Everyone thinks mine is from my drinking days with J.R. but it used to be one of my daughter's much liked


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Oct 2013)

I used to make up long, rambling bedtime stories for the kids when they were young.

LF was the main character in quite a few of them (and always the hero!!!!!)


----------



## Marion (23 Oct 2013)

I just liked the Sherwood Forest story. 

Maid Marion


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Oct 2013)

Marion said:


> I just liked the Sherwood Forest story.
> 
> Maid Marion


 
Didn't we all!!!


----------



## Marion (23 Oct 2013)

@ my favourite lex: Seems we have a  lot in common ~ heroes and heroines n stuff

Marion


----------



## mandelbrot (24 Oct 2013)

Marion said:


> I just liked the Sherwood Forest story.
> 
> Maid Marion



Maid Marian you mean??


----------



## Marion (24 Oct 2013)

Busted by Mandelbrot! Now I have an identity crisis.  

Marion


----------



## Knuttell (24 Oct 2013)

Couldn't think of one,looked around the study and saw a painting on the wall by Graham Knuttel (added the extra L by accident)


----------



## Betsy Og (25 Oct 2013)

Knuttell said:


> Couldn't think of one,looked around the study and saw a painting on the wall by Graham Knuttel (added the extra L by accident)


 
An original was it?, ohh I say, very posh.  If I did the same I'd have called myself Iron Maiden  .... which would do nothing to sort the gender confusion issue!!!


----------



## Knuttell (25 Oct 2013)

Betsy Og said:


> An original was it?, ohh I say, very posh.



Original like myself,bought before the prices went mental.


----------



## Purple (25 Oct 2013)

Knuttell said:


> Original like myself,bought before the prices went mental.



Where is it that you live again?


----------



## The_Banker (25 Oct 2013)

I work for a bank...
But in the I.T. Dept as they wont let me near the money (and rightly so)

And before everyone starts giving me grief.... I never ever worked in the financial side of the things, never ever lent anyone a penny or sold a 100% mortgage..

When I started working for this bank my buddies (when drunk) would call me a banker as a play on the word similar to banker but starting with a W !!


----------



## Laramie (29 Oct 2013)

[broken link removed])

I loved my cowboy programmes back in the day.


----------



## so-crates (29 Oct 2013)

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure ... not quite sure why though


----------



## delgirl (29 Oct 2013)

Nothing like the fast-talking, archetypal market-trader that was Delboy, and certainly don't share his morals, but have always been classed as the 'female version' by friends and family.

Unable to stop the brain conjuring up new business ideas and am one of those sorry people who has pad and pen by the bed in case some exciting business idea comes up during the night!


----------



## Lex Foutish (29 Oct 2013)

so-crates said:


> Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure ... not quite sure why though


 
I loved all those excellent air guitar moments!


----------



## Firefly (30 Oct 2013)

Lex Foutish said:


> Didn't we all!!!



That'll bring me back


----------



## so-crates (30 Oct 2013)

Lex Foutish said:


> I loved all those excellent air guitar moments!


Definitely better on the air guitar than the real ones


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Oct 2013)

Firefly said:


> That'll bring me back


 
Hoi, Firefly!!!! I saw her first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odea (3 Nov 2013)

I was trying to have the name Ode$$a as my username but the system wouldn't allow me to use dollar signs in place of the S's. So I ended up with a rather dull Oirish sounding name rather than the glamorous name that I was hoping for!


----------



## gianni (3 Nov 2013)

There was something on TV about Gianni Versace when I chose mine... could so easily have been Evelyn_Cusack, if I'd joined up a few minutes later...


----------



## Attica (23 Nov 2013)

In one office job many years back, some of the lads called me Attila the Hun - no particular reason, honestly - another nickname was Little Hitler - still no reason, absolutely none. So I just converted Attila a bit...


----------



## Time (27 Nov 2013)

It is my favourite magazine. Don't like newsweek.


----------



## Barney Magoo (27 Nov 2013)

Were you born in a barn? .......................*Barney*
Now where did I leave those glasses?.......*Magoo*


----------



## themetunegal (4 Dec 2013)

Mine came about as I could recognise pretty much any theme tune in an instant... now that everyone has a gazillion channels on the telly and we can fast forward the ads it's a bit harder though! 

(I wanted 'themetunegirl' but AAM limited me to one character less, hence themetunegal)

Dah-da-dah-da-da etc.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (4 Dec 2013)

I had a stalker from the Kimmage area. Found out who she was and did a bit of reverse stalking using this name (but not this site). Soon stopped.


----------



## One (4 Dec 2013)

A U2 song, an easy name to remember, a short name to type.


----------



## Sunny (4 Dec 2013)

Because there was a sunny day in 2006 when I joined......


----------



## Bronco Lane (7 Dec 2013)

One of my favourite cowboy programmes of the black and white TV days.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXvuX8xiu_E


----------



## shesells (7 Dec 2013)

No I don't work in sales  Twist on a nickname


----------



## Purple (9 Dec 2013)

shesells said:


> No I don't work in sales  Twist on a nickname



I thought you sold sea shells by the sea shore.


----------



## callybags (9 Dec 2013)

Attica said:


> In one office job many years back, some of the lads called me Attila the Hun - no particular reason, honestly - another nickname was Little Hitler - still no reason, absolutely none. *So I just converted Attila a bit..*.


 
A sort of attica conversion, so.

Did it require planning?


----------



## Janet (12 Dec 2013)

When I joined AAM I thought that since it was a serious site, I should have a "proper" name (unlike other slightly more flaky usernames for sites I used at the time, like iVenus - anyone else remember that?). Don't use my real name online though so I just chose another name starting with the same letter. It is nice to be someone else for a while sometimes.


----------



## Sunny (13 Dec 2013)

Janet said:


> When I joined AAM I thought that since it was a serious site, I should have a "proper" name (unlike other slightly more flaky usernames for sites I used at the time, like iVenus - anyone else remember that?). Don't use my real name online though so I just chose another name starting with the same letter. It is nice to be someone else for a while sometimes.


 
Nice one Joe.


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2013)

Sunny said:


> Nice one Joe.



I thought it was This post will be deleted if not edited immediately.


----------



## Sunny (13 Dec 2013)

Purple said:


> I thought it was This post will be deleted if not edited immediately.


 
No_,_ _Complainer_ was This post will be deleted if not edited immediately. Boy are you in trouble_!_


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2013)

Sunny said:


> No_,_ _Complainer_ was This post will be deleted if not edited immediately. Boy are you in trouble_!_



Be careful; I'm on his ignore list so I can say anything I want (I'm like the holy spirit; he's knows I'm here but he can't see me), but you're visible mate!
Complainer is a bit like the holy trinity; he has a few forms on this site but it's the same person


----------



## Latrade (13 Dec 2013)

Purple said:


> Be careful; I'm on his ignore list so I can say anything I want (I'm like the holy spirit; he's knows I'm here but he can't see me), but you're visible mate!
> Complainer is a bit like the holy trinity; he has a few forms on this site but it's the same person


 
I always seen him as Heathcliff to your Catherine.


----------

